# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Maracuya Organica

## ines caceres B

*Estimad@s Amig@s,
Somo una asociacion de pequeños  agricultores, del valle de Huaral hemos producido Maracuya organicamente ,
Es la primera vez que sembramos en este terreno arenoso.
Deseamos conseguir un centificado para vender como agricultura organica.
 No contamos con recursos economicos suficientes, para pagar a certificados la Union, para tener la autorizacion,
para comercalizar como Maracuya organica. 
Deseamos sus Orientaciones;
¿ Que otra institucion del ministerio de agriculta, puede darnos la autorizacion? 
¿ Existen inginieros agronomos, que pueden venir al terreno y tomar muestras para analizar que es de agricultura organica?
¿  Se puede enviar la fruta de Maracuya a institucion como la Molina, para  que lo analizen que es de agricultura organica  etc....?  
Gracias por su Tiempo y Orientacion  
atte, 
Sra ines caceres B* *
  2 fotos de nuestro terreno.*  *maracuya.jpg* *maracuya1.jpg   * Temas similares: Maracuya Maracuya Maracuya pictures !!! maquila maracuya maquila maracuya

----------


## brotetierno

Hola soy de ICA TRABAJO  EN la empresa Novagro, mira como estas llevando cultivo orgánico, justo yo cuento con productos con certificación orgánico, tal vez te pueda intersar? cualquier cosa me consultas

----------

